# pairings section



## watermelonman (May 25, 2010)

I wanted to ask about pairing a certain food with various beverages. Where would that fall in terms of message board section? Is there a dedicated pairings, or perhaps even better, general flavor combination advice area? Should there be?


----------



## Andy M. (May 25, 2010)

There is no special pairings section.  I'd put such a question in the General forum.  It's meant to be inclusive.

On the other hand, if you want to pair a beverage with a beef dish, you could post in the beef forum.  Same for pork, poultry, etc.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Jun 8, 2010)

watermelonman said:


> I wanted to ask about pairing a certain food with various beverages. Where would that fall in terms of message board section? Is there a dedicated pairings, or perhaps even better, general flavor combination advice area? Should there be?



Good Idea! But, it would be better to search in the google or sometime we get idea from fine dining restaurant or in hotels.


----------

